# Einfluß der Schnurfarbe?



## anguilla (10. November 2004)

Hallo Mefo-Profis! 

Ich möchte in der kommenden Saison zum Spinnfischen auf Mefo nicht mehr, wie bisher mit Monofiler, sondern auf Geflochtene umsteigen.
Da ich natürlich meine, hauptsächlich im Süsswasser genutzte, Fireline verwenden will, stellt sich für mich die entscheidende Frage:

Ich verwende ausschliesslich die grüne (oder auch gelbe) Fireline. Habt ihr Bedenken bzgl. dieser auffälligen Farbe, oder ist es den Silbernen egal? 

Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen?

Danke vorab! :m


----------



## Broder (10. November 2004)

*AW: Einfluß der Schnurfarbe?*

Moin,
Gelb + Grün macht Grün oder ? also Unterwasser sieht man davon nicht viel da die Schnur ja sehr dünn ist und 100 Prozent Fluorocarbon sehe ich  auch vor einem dunklem Hintergrund - soll heißen es gibt keine Schnur die ich nicht sehen kann also da ich auch alle Köder kenne würde ich auf keine Methode hereinfallen, wenn ich ein Fisch wäre, ob ein Fisch das sieht - keine Ahnung - ich habe allerdings mit geflochtener (dunkelgrün)schon einige Meerforellen gefangen auch im klaren Wasser, ich meine allerdings das eine alte erfahrene und logischerweise auch sehr große Meerforelle nur mit Fuourocarbon und eine kleinen Fliege die täuschend echt aussieht zu fangen ist - naja da gibt es bestimmt auch Ausnahmen und schau mal in die Statistik womit die großen so gefangen werden.
ich fische mit der Fireline nicht weil die mir zu teuer ist dafür werfe ich mit ner dünnen Mono sicher fast genausoweit muß bei Hängern den einen Wobbler mehr pro Jahr abschreiben was aber bei den Preisen für Wobbler auch schon mal weh tut.
Gruüzli
Broder #h


----------



## gofishing (10. November 2004)

*AW: Einfluß der Schnurfarbe?*

@broder

Die großen Meerforellen fängt man nur mit der Schnur die noch keiner gesehen aber alle schon viel von gehört haben ...

























genau : Mit Seemannsgarn !!!!!! :q  :q  :q 


TL

Ralph


----------



## gofishing (10. November 2004)

*AW: Einfluß der Schnurfarbe?*

@anguilla

Die Farbe paßt schon.

TL

Ralph


----------



## Steffen23769 (10. November 2004)

*AW: Einfluß der Schnurfarbe?*

Also ich war ja gerade erst auf Fehmarn um mein Glück auf "Silber" zu versuchen, hat nicht geklappt, lediglich "Marmor", sprich Dorsch gabs reichlich...

Nach anfänglichem "Geflechtfischen" mit Vorgeschaltetem FC Vorfach bin ich dann wieder auf Monofil umgestiegen.. Warum?

Ganz einfach, ich befischte Hauptsächlich die Ostküste Fehmarns also Marienleuchte bis Staberhuk und da man den Blinker oft auch sehr tief führen muss (nicht immer sind die Mefos an der Oberfläche...!) und auf dieser Strecke durch die vielen Steine und Muschelbänke Hänger vorprogrammiert sind habe ich mich für Monofil entschieden!

Ein Wiederspruch eigentlich, lassen sich Hänger doch mit Geflecht wesentlich leichter lösen ABER, ich habe gesehen, wie sehr die Fireline und auch die Powerline TROTZ 2m langem FC Vorfach aufgerubbelt war, wurde mir doch leicht anders und zumindest für dieses mal war das Vertrauen hin...

Meine Monofilschnur in Stärke 0,23mm (jup, so "leicht" fische ich da) hat alles anstandslos mitgemacht, Biss habe ich wissentlich auch keinen verpasst und mit recht steiffer Rute bekommt man auch auf größere Entfernung den Anhieb durch...

Ich denke, es ist irgendwie eine Glaubensfrage (oder zu dieser geworden...) ob Geflecht oder Monofil eingesetzt wird, ich selbst schwanke da manchmal hin und her, lande aber irgendwie trotz laufender Versuche immer wieder bei Monofil...

Vermutlich habe ich jetzt zu noch mehr Verwirrung beigetragen aber vielleicht auch bei der Entscheidung geholfen 

Tight Lines #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (10. November 2004)

*AW: Einfluß der Schnurfarbe?*

Achja, es ging ja eigentlich um die Farbe... sorry *schäm*

Ich tendiere Mei Monofil zu "durchsichtig" also "klar" und bei Geflecht zu "Schockfarben", da Geflecht sowieso nicht durchsichtig ist, und man gerade an der Küste wegen der besseren Sichtbarkeit mit schwarzen Ködern fischt (zumindest im Dunkeln!) weil sich schwarz besser gegen den leicht helleren nachthimmel absetzt und somit besser sichtbar ist, sehe ich keinen Grund eine dunkle Geflechtschnur zu nehmen... die ist dann ja genauso gut sichtbar wie der dunkle Blinker!?!?!? Also nehme ich Fireline in "Flame Green" oder Powerline in gelb


----------



## Bondex (11. November 2004)

*AW: Einfluß der Schnurfarbe?*

Neme immer die graue Firelinne 0,10er, beim nächsten Kauf gehe ich aber sicher wieder auf 12 oder 15er, die 10er hält nicht gerade lange. Also gefangen habe ich damit immer gut. Beim BBootfahren schalte ich eine 0,40er Monovorfach von etwa 2-3m davor in das ich gleich eine Mundschnureinknote für die Beifängerfliege. Gerade Dorsche lieben diese Kombi aber auch Mefos


----------



## Broder (11. November 2004)

*AW: Einfluß der Schnurfarbe?*

@ go fishing 
wenn schon dann mit Angellatein - bitte |wavey:


----------



## MeFoMan (11. November 2004)

*AW: Einfluß der Schnurfarbe?*

Ich fische seit Jahren mit der grünen 6er Berkley Wiplash. Die Fische scheint es nicht zu stören...


----------



## prinzi-butt (11. November 2004)

*AW: Einfluß der Schnurfarbe?*

moin,
habe auf langeland mit geflochtener, gelb-grün und blinker verschiedenster art auf hornhecht geangelt. 
fast keine bisse. mein freund mit monofiler hatte einen biss nach dem anderen.
erst nachdem an die geflochtene ein vorfach, ca 1 m klare schnur vorgeschaltet wurde, erfolgten auch bei mir die bisse.
gruss


----------



## anguilla (11. November 2004)

*AW: Einfluß der Schnurfarbe?*

Danke erstmal für die vielen Antworten! :m

hm...so richtig schlüssig bin ich mir immer noch nicht...

Vielleicht nochmal kurz meine Gedanken dazu:

Meine Ausrüstung bestand bisher aus einer 2,80m Berkley Spinnrute 15-30g, dazu eine 3000er Stradic mit 25er Monofil.
Damit habe ich bisher keinen Fisch verloren. Also eigentlich kein Grund etwas zu verändern.
Nun habe ich mir in diesem Jahr eine 5000er Twinpower FA zugelegt und dies mit 12er Fireline "flamegreen" bespult. Wie schon erwähnt, kommt diese zum Spinnfischen (Gufi) im Süsswasser zur Anwendung.
Natürlich möchte ich das edle Stück auch an der Küste fischen, zumal der deutlich größere Spulendurchmesser auch größere Wurfweiten zulässt.
Meine geringe Mefo-Erfahrung sagt mir - umso weiter werfen, umso höhere Chancen auf Silber...
Zudem hab ich gehört, das die meisten Mefo-Profis mit Geflochtener fischen. 
Also will ich es auch so versuchen.
Gut, ein bis zwei Meter Monofil hätt ich auch noch vorgeschalten. Trotzdem waren meine Bedenken wegen der auffälligen Schnurfarbe noch nicht verflogen.

Also, textet bitte weiter Eure Meinung..

Noch was, natürlich brauch ich zu dieser Rolle noch 'ne neue Rute, passt einfach nicht an die "kleine" Berkley...aber das ist ja ein anderes Thema..


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. November 2004)

*AW: Einfluß der Schnurfarbe?*

Hallo anguilla,
naja, das alle MeFo Profis mit Geflecht fischen kommt Dir vermutlich eher nur so vor, ich glaube eher es hält sich die Waage...

Aber mit Vorschalten von 1 - 2 Meter Monofil der besser FC bist Du "unsichtbar" genug


----------



## Blex (12. November 2004)

*AW: Einfluß der Schnurfarbe?*



			
				prinzi-butt schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> habe auf langeland mit geflochtener, gelb-grün und blinker verschiedenster art auf hornhecht geangelt.
> fast keine bisse. mein freund mit monofiler hatte einen biss nach dem anderen.
> erst nachdem an die geflochtene ein vorfach, ca 1 m klare schnur vorgeschaltet wurde, erfolgten auch bei mir die bisse.
> gruss


Aha !
Sehr interessant! Hab mich schon häufiger mit dem Thema intensiv beschäftigt und ähnliche Erfahrungen berichtet bekommen. Wie waren ansonsten die Bedingungen ( Sonnig? klares Wasser? Untergrund?) ? Würde mich wirklich brennend interessieren!!
Gruß & Petri A.....Blex !


----------

